
Ask HN: How do you deal with the stress of startup life? - randomdudez
What are some of your hacks to deal with the pressure of running or working for a startup?
======
docuru
People are looking for hacks for startup life, I think it is only a short term
approach (and is a wrong one for long term).

Think like it is something you are gonna do for the next 10 years and design
your lifestyle around it. For example, keep a healthy mind, don't try to rush
tasks (but don't sleep on it either). And keep going!

------
curiousk
Running working out, and getting enough sleep do wonders!

